# Does Zylotrim work??



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Ok so I need some advise. I ordered Zylotrim last nite and now that i decided to look more into it I think I should just return it. Im getting a funny feeling its just another waste of diet pills. I am big on working out and eating right but after having my son 4 years ago working out and eating wealthy hasnt been enough to make me lose the weight like i want too. Im not gonna lie to you, I am not fat. Im 5'6 and I weigh about 145 right now. Maybe it might not be something to be going nuts over but Im not comfortable with my weight. My goal is to be a size 4 in pants and right now im in between a 6 to a 8. Im wondering if any of you ladies have ever tried these pills or know of diet pills that really have worked good for you and heard good results from others as well. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 31, 2009)

If there was a magic pill, everyone would be skinny.
most over the counter diet pills consist of basicly two things: caffeine to give you "energy", and a form of fiber to make you eat less. some throw in some amino acids to make the label look scientific, but these supplements are best taken alone, not in a compound. the only way to lose weight is to burn more calories than you consume, a pill can't make you burn calories. It would be cheaper to take a high quality fiber to help you feel full between meals, and if you really want a pill to complement your workouts, look into a thermogenic pill, it raises your body temperture and makes "your engine run hotter" so to speak, you take these before your work out, and you sweat more and burn more cals during your work out. also having children and aging affect our metabolism....and not in a good way. You will find you have to work harder to lose weight and to keep it off....and that's normal!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 31, 2009)

All diet pills are a waste of money. I completely agree with Skin*Deep. I think you're probably going through a plateau or overeating for your activity level without realizing it. I would measure and record what I eat for a week (what you normally eat and the amount) and your exercise and then make a plan from there. Find out your BMR and it should be easy from that point.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks. I am so easy to sell on those things. I need to take a different approach.


----------

